# Too big for just two rats?



## poppy (Nov 11, 2007)

Very tempted to buy this nice cage, called The Tower, to fill to the brim with hammocks, toys etc. but I'm wondering whether its a little too big for just two female rats. I did do the rat calculator and it came out saying it can hold 14 rats! But would the wee ones love the huge amount of space or would it be a little daunting to them. Any advice would be great!


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

I think they'll really appreciate all the space


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

No cage will be too big for rats. Lucky ratties you have!


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

What's this "too big" thing you speak of? There's no such thing!


----------



## poppy (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll go order it just now then, they should have fun getting lost in there.. thanks!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

And we all can predict what's next....GGMR!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

poppy is definately going to end up with 14 :lol:


----------



## poppy (Nov 11, 2007)

hehehehe looking forward to getting many more rats when the cage arrives!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Lol the cage is fine, I would add more levels if I were you thats about it


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

The explorer on there is a very nice cage too. The UK version of the FN for ssmall rats too !


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

BeanieBoo-Rattles said:


> The explorer on there is a very nice cage too. The UK version of the FN for ssmall rats too !


I hope to get 'The Abode' at some point, same website. *The Abode*


----------



## xMR.GOMEZ (Jul 25, 2008)

The bigger the cage, the better.


----------



## Cate (Nov 12, 2007)

**** it, I knew I shouldn't have read this thread! I think I definitely need to do some upgrading now....
Your rats are so lucky Poppy! Post some pics of them settling in when you get it. Good luck with trying to fill that thing up, though. You're gonna be needing a lot of fleece....


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

There is no such things as too big. Plus it give you the oportunity to increase your group.


----------

